# [solved] Bitte um Aufklärung: Systemweite Sprache einstellen

## korz

Hallo,

ich habe gestern den ganzen Tag versucht, die systemweite Sprache meines Computers zu verändern. Ist mir aber nur zum Teil gelungen. Die Tutorials haben auch nicht wirklich geholfen.

Konsole und xterm sind jetzt auf deutsch. Soweit, so gut. Nur Programme unter Gnome und Gnome selbst weigern sich beharrlich. 

Hab aus der locale.gen alles bis auf die de_DE einträge rausgenommen. Jetzt beschwert sich Gnome, das die systemweite Sprache nicht zur Verfügung steht. Dafür ist aber alles auf deutsch. 

Wo und wie stelle ich diese systemweite Sprache ein???

Danke für die Hilfe!Last edited by korz on Mon Mar 02, 2009 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Du musst in /etc/env.d/02locale

```

LANG="de_DE.utf8@euro"

```

eintragen (falls Du ein Unicode-System hast, sonst de_DE@euro). Anschliessend noch

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

ausführen, fertig. Für einige Programme kannst Du in /etc/make.conf noch die LINGUAS Variable entsprechend setzen.

Ausführlich erklärt wird das ganze im Gentoo Linux Localization Guide.

----------

## disi

Falls du baselayout 2 verwendest ist das /etc/env.d/02locale, dort kannst du die variable LANG festlegen. Oeffne doch mal ein terminal und tippe "locale" ein.

----------

## korz

Hi,

danke für die Antwort.

Meine 02locale sieht derzeit so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> ##LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"
> 
> #LANG="en_US"
> 
> #######
> ...

 

Die LANG Variable ist also gesetzt. Trotzdem geht es nicht. Genau daran verzweifele ich eben, den laut den Tutorials soll es ja genau so funktionieren.

Ein locale gibt folgendes aus:

 *Quote:*   

> LANG=de_DE@euro
> 
> LC_CTYPE=de_DE@euro
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"
> ...

 

Gruß

----------

## SvenFischer

Mittels "locale -a" kannst Du die mögliche Auswahl Dir anzeigen lassen, die dann wieder in der Datei 02locale eingetragen werden kann.

----------

## schachti

Geht es, wenn Du LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" setzt?

----------

## 69719

Useflag nls aktiv?

/etc/locale.gen angepasst?

locales erstellt?

LC_ALL reicht vollkommen aus und überschreibt jegliche einstellungen von LC_... und LANG.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

LANG ist die globale Variable.

Über LC_ALL steht in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml:

 *Quote:*   

> Warnung:  Aus demselben Grund wird vom Gebrauch von LC_ALL energisch abgeraten. Benutzen Sie es nur zum Testen und setzen Sie es nie in einer Startdatei.

 

----------

## 69719

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> LANG ist die globale Variable.
> 
> Über LC_ALL steht in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Warnung:  Aus demselben Grund wird vom Gebrauch von LC_ALL energisch abgeraten. Benutzen Sie es nur zum Testen und setzen Sie es nie in einer Startdatei. 

 

Bisher keinerlei Probleme...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Nach dem Editieren von locale.gen sollte auch "locale-gen" aufgerufen werden. Ich weiß, ist eigentlich klar da es in allen guides drinsteht, aber den Schritt (versehentlich) zu überspringen hat mir bei einer Neuinstallation neulich stundenlang den letzten Nerv geraubt.

----------

## musv

Ich erinner mich auch ganz dunkel daran, dass die glibc beim Compilieren auf die generierten Locale zurückgreift. Eventuell könnte es nützlich sein, die glibc noch mal zu compilieren, sofern man eine neu erzeugte Locale hinzgefügt hat. Allerdings bin ich mir über die Auswirkungen der glibc nicht ganz sicher. Bitte mal jemand mit Ahnung dazu einen Kommentar abgeben.  :Smile: 

Ansonten sind die üblichen Verdächtigen (schon genannt):

/etc/env.d/02locale: LANG, GDM_LANG (für gdm), LC_ALL (setzt alle LC-Variablen)

/etc/make.conf: LANGUAGE (Darauf greift OpenOffice beim Compilieren zurück)

kde-3.5: kde-i18n

kde-4: kde-l10n

Bei Opera kann man sich die Sprache als Language-File runterladen. Firefox nimmt die Systemsprache, bietet aber auch ein Plugin zum manuellen Umschalten der Sprache an.

----------

## korz

Hallo,

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" hat keine Auswirkung.

nls ist aktiv, hab auch jedes Mal "locale-gen" ausgeführt, wenn ich an der /etc/locale.gen rumgespielt habe.

In der locale.gen ist meines Erachtens auch alles wichtige drin.

Die Variable GDM_LANG kannte ich noch gar nicht. Das Login Screen von GDM ist aber deutsch. Nur halt alles in Gnome nicht.

Die glibc neu zu kompilieren, werde ich mal versuchen, aber nicht mehr heute.

Vielen Dank soweit und gute Nacht.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *musv wrote:*   

> /etc/make.conf: LANGUAGE (Darauf greift OpenOffice beim Compilieren zurück)

 

Falsch. Auch openoffice verwendet mittlerweile die LINGUAS Variable.

----------

## Yminus

Hallo,

auf meinem System habe ich auch Probleme mit den Locales. Habe das Problem hier beschrieben. Wäre nett, wenn Ihr Euch das mal anschauen würdet - komme selbst nicht mehr weiter.

----------

## korz

Hallo nochmal,

mal andersrum gefragt:

Eigentlich macht es mir nichts aus, daß mein Gnome englisch  spricht. Ich verwende aber Crossover Office und Crossover Office stellt den Windows Emulator immer entspechend den eingestellten locales ein. Ich habe also als Währung den Dollar, Dezimaltrennzeichen ist der Punkt und wenn ich Word starte muß ich immer zuerst die Sprache auf deutsch setzen. Das nervt! Crossover Office ist da auch ausgesprochen flexibel: Wenn ich die deutsche Sprache erzwinge (mit der besagten Fehlermeldung), dann sind auch die Windows Anwendungen deutsch, ohne daß man irgendwas verändern muß.

Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo man in Crossover Office einstellen kann, daß die Sprache unabhängig von den eingestellten locales ist?

Danke!

----------

## mrsteven

Ich kenne mich mit Crossover Office zwar nicht aus, aber bau dir doch einfach ein kleines Skript der folgenden Art:

```
#!/bin/bash

export LANG=de_DE@euro   #bzw LANG=de_DE.utf8

<Befehl zum Starten von Crossover Office>
```

Das legst du dann auf den Desktop und startest Crossover dann damit. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die entsprechende Lokalisierung überhaupt existiert (locale -a). Ob das mit Crossover Office wirklich funktioniert weiß ich nicht, aber es ist zumindest für die meisten Anwendungen der übliche Weg.

----------

## Josef.95

Häufig vergessen, und hier auch noch nicht erwähnt sind die NLS Einstellungen im Kernel

```
 $ grep NLS /usr/src/linux/.config
```

sind diese korrekt gesetzt?

----------

## korz

Hallo nochmal,

das workaround mit dem Script funktioniert. Vielen Dank!

----------

